# Alternative for Dryvit for Repair



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

What type of texture is it? Smooth sand textured or was it done with the large aggregate. You may be able to match it with plain stucco mix and then repaint it.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd recommend getting the repair done by the professionals. Dryvit systems use a specialized synthetic stucco applied in thin layers. The only material that patches it correctly, is the Dryvit material itself.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

AGWhitehouse said:


> I'd recommend getting the repair done by the professionals. Dryvit systems use a specialized synthetic stucco applied in thin layers. The only material that patches it correctly, is the Dryvit material itself.


I agree with what you are saying. The op was looking for another option because of the cost and the license needed to apply Dryvit so I have a feeling that he is looking for a cheap easy option. Stucco won't be an exact match but it can be done pretty close as far as texture is concerned. He also said the the Dryvit had been painted over so an actual Dryvit color match wouldn't seem to be a concern. In my dealings with this product, any repair work would require an entire area to be recoated because the colors varied from each bucket even with the same batch #'s.


----------



## scavuzzoj (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a texture finish. We were interested in a cheaper solution for repairs. It's ok if the textured finish doesn't match perfectly. At least the color will match after painting. Do you have a recommendation on which stucco product(s) I should buy for this repair. Here's what I found shopping on-line at Lowes...

* DAP Gallon All-Purpose Stucco Patch 
* 65 lbs. Tique Stucco Finish Coat Swirl Texture 
* TiqueSmooth Texture Tique Finish Coat
* 100 Sq. Ft. 50 lb. Tique Basecoat Adhesive 
* QUIKRETE 80 Lb. Base Coat Stucco Mix
* QUIKRETE 80 Lb. Finish Coat Stucco Mix 
* QUIKRETE 60 Lb. Scratch & Brown Stucco Mix


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's the deal:

What you are looking for is referred to as *EFIS* (Exterior Insulating & Finishing System) There is more than one EFIS system and they are all proprietary. This is done to protect the dealers and to make you play their game which is only right. You aren't entitled to their products without paying their fees and jumping through their hoops.

That being said you may find a substitute that isn't proprietary if you look around. There are some clues for you in this definition:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exterior_Insulation_Finishing_System

Good Luck!:thumbsup:


----------

